

Ask not what you can do for your hobbies, but what your hobbies can do for you - ryanio
http://blog.ralxz.com/post/37287361561/ask-not-what-you-can-do-for-your-hobbies-but-what-your

======
goldfeld
That's exactly how I see all prospective and current hobbies--if I'm doing it
entirely for fun, it doesn't seem like it's worth my time. With so much to
pick from, I'm always looking for something that on top of being exciting has
lots of synergy with other stuff I'm currently doing, or builds up skills for
me to realize long term visions. Great post concept.

